

Show HN: Aniways-SDK for social networks and chat apps to monetize their traffic - jitnut
http://www.aniways.com/

======
YDegani
We've built aniways with a focus on creating a better user experience based on
contextual content suggestions. with our contextual engine 16% more messages
are being sent every day. would love to hear your thoughts

